# Front plow on Case IH 7130



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

Anyone run a front plow on the 7100 or 7200 magnums? Was thinking of adding one since we have 3 of them that sit all winter. Looking at a MP Citymaxx. Any turning issues? Tractor is 185hp and weighs around 22000lbs. Thoughts?


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

There is a farmer on Youtube that plows county roads with a couple Magnums, I know one is a 7140. Farmer MD is his channel.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

This looks like the same guy....http://www.live5news.com/clip/14114887/neighbors-face-charges-after-snow


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

Mr.Markus said:


> This looks like the same guy....http://www.live5news.com/clip/14114887/neighbors-face-charges-after-snow


I don't think so


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I know a township road commissioner here that mounted an 12' Flink on a Case about this size HP your talking about. It will go through about anything and if it wont the drifts are tall enough the grader is the only option.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

We ran blades on basically every size of magnum made. 71 72 and 89 series. Great tractors and will push well.


----------



## plowin-fire (Jan 31, 2011)

JD Dave said:


> We ran blades on basically every size of magnum made. 71 72 and 89 series. Great tractors and will push well.


Do they turn ok when plowing? Have to add any weight to the rear? Would you run duals?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave said:


> Great tractors and will push well.


Did someone hijack your account?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

plowin-fire said:


> Do they turn ok when plowing? Have to add any weight to the rear? Would you run duals?


We didn't run duals or extra weight and they pushed fine. We mainly had 14 ft Angle blades on ours and they just played with them. They turn as well as any other tractor. You have to ease up on blade to transfer weight to the wheel for turning To get more traction.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JD Dave said:


> You have to ease up on blade to transfer weight to the wheel for turning To get more traction.


I've been telling one of my operators that since he started plowing with my 'Bota...still complains about lack of turning. 

I even replaced the fronts with Nokians.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've been telling one of my operators that since he started plowing with my 'Bota...still complains about lack of turning.
> 
> I even replaced the fronts with Nokians.


So you're saying you don't listen to yourself either.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF said:


> So you're saying you don't listen to yourself either.....


Huh?


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Or you wouldn't have replaced fronts with nokians


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've been telling one of my operators that since he started plowing with my 'Bota...still complains about lack of turning.
> 
> I even replaced the fronts with Nokians.


Some guys get it and some guys don't.


----------

